# Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß



## blueporky (16. Juni 2017)

*Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*

Hallo zusammen.

Es geht um einen alten Dell Vostro 1720. 

Dieser wird schon beim start und während dem idle sehr heiß. Die Temperaturen liegen bei etwa 60° bis 70°.

Das Reinigen des Lüfters und Aufbringen von neuer Leitpaste auf die Chips brachte nix.

Keine Möglickeit im Bios eine Einstellung für den einzigen Lüfter zu finden, welcher ein komisches Lüfterverhalten hat. Geht an und aus ohne das es (viel) Sinn macht.

Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten, die man versuchen könnte, den Laptop im Betrieb kühler zu bekommen?

Ein USB-Kühlpad kommt noch in Frage, behebt ja das eigentlich Problem aber nicht.


----------



## extremeDsgn (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*

Hast du auch den Kühler gereinigt oder nur den Lüfter?


----------



## airXgamer (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*

SpeedFan | heise Download
Probiers mal damit. Das Mainboards ist optisch schadensfrei? Würde einen kaputten Temperatursensor (i.d.R Totalschaden, wenn nicht mit Speedfan umgehbar) oder einen kaputten Lüfter (Regeletronik / Lager kaputt, verklemmt) vermuten.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*

Wenn das Betriebssystem schon recht alt ist, installiere es mal frisch.
Auf alten, zugemüllten Systemen laufen oft so viele Prozesse im Hintergrund, dass die CPU gar nicht mehr in den Idle Zustand kommt.

Gehe dann in Windows in die Energie-Einstellungen > erweiterte Einstellungen. Da gibt es ziemlich unten eine Option, wo du die Mindest- und Höchstlast des Prozessors einstellen kannst.
Ändere das auf die Werte 0% (dann taktet er im Idle ganz runter) und 90% (dann wird er bei Volllast minimal gedrosselt).

Das kann das Temperaturproblem auch etwas entschärfen.


----------



## blueporky (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Hast du auch den Kühler gereinigt oder nur den Lüfter?


Jau, wurde alles gründlichst gereinigt.


----------



## blueporky (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*



airXgamer schrieb:


> SpeedFan | heise Download
> Probiers mal damit. Das Mainboards ist optisch schadensfrei? Würde einen kaputten Temperatursensor (i.d.R Totalschaden, wenn nicht mit Speedfan umgehbar) oder einen kaputten Lüfter (Regeletronik / Lager kaputt, verklemmt) vermuten.



SpeedFan hat keinen Support für diesen Laptop, bzw. der Lüfter (jap, nur einer) wird nicht erkannt. Temperatursensoren hat das Programm mir auch nciht angezeigt.

Wie gesagt, selbst das BIOS hat keine vernünftigen Einstellungen zu dem Lüfter oder Temperaturregelung (also Sensoren).


----------



## blueporky (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Wenn das Betriebssystem schon recht alt ist, installiere es mal frisch.
> Auf alten, zugemüllten Systemen laufen oft so viele Prozesse im Hintergrund, dass die CPU gar nicht mehr in den Idle Zustand kommt.
> 
> Gehe dann in Windows in die Energie-Einstellungen > erweiterte Einstellungen. Da gibt es ziemlich unten eine Option, wo du die Mindest- und Höchstlast des Prozessors einstellen kannst.
> ...



Das System war Win7 und wurde auf Win10 aktualisiert.

Energieoptionen haben wir schon durchprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg bislang.

Problem ist ja auch bei Win10 auf älterer hardware, dass der Treibersupport gleich Null ist.


----------



## airXgamer (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*

Update von 7 auf 10 ohne neuinstallation?  Das ist dann das Problem. Einmal Windows 10 neu installieren. Da es Treiber für win7 gibt sollte 10 eingentlich kein Problem machen.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Dell Laptop wird sehr heiß*



blueporky schrieb:


> Problem ist ja auch bei Win10 auf älterer hardware, dass der Treibersupport gleich Null ist.



Das wär mir neu, für alte Hardware gibts sehr oft Legacy-Treiber und Windows 10 bringt sehr viele Treiber mit.
Das muss bei dem Laptop schon was sehr exotisches sein das Windows keine Treiber findet.
Fingerprint, Smartcard, Modem, etc..


----------

